# How do I change my user name?



## ComicBookLady (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello! I HATE my username! I made it at a really emotional time and would like to change it. How do I do it?

Thank you very much!!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Send our site administrator, Chris H., a PM requesting a name change.


----------



## ComicBookLady (Feb 28, 2012)

827Aug said:


> Send our site administrator, Chris H., a PM requesting a name change.


Ah, thank you! I was driving myself crazy trying to find the right option to change it. Thank you!


----------

